# Freeswitch Installation



## Fatman (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi everyone,

it has been quite sometime since my last post here but I'm hoping to get back into using freebsd. I've decided to try installing freeswitch and hopefully add fusionpbx afterwards. I will be following the installation instructions found here:
http://wiki.freeswitch.org/wiki/Installation_Guide#Linux_and_Unix

A quick glance at the wiki tells me that I do not want to install it via the port since it is for testing only.



> Installing via FreeBSD ports collection (TESTING ONLY!): This way all dependencies are downloaded and installed automatically. Currently this port uses freeswitch-1.0.6.tar.gz and not the latest git. For GIT see below.



So since i'm not using the port, I need to install the dependencies which brings me to my first questions.

```
pkg_add -r autoconf262
 pkg_add -r gcc34
 pkg_add -r automake19
 pkg_add -r git
 pkg_add -r gmake
 pkg_add -r libtool
 pkg_add -r ncurses
 pkg_add -r wget
```

Am I installing autoconf262 because other packages within freeswitch depend on that version? Or should I use the autoconf port which is autoconf-2.68? It didn't really matter anyways because pkg_add failed with the following message so i will proceed with using the port:


```
# pkg_add -r autoconf262
Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-8.2-release/Latest/autoconf262.tbz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-8.2-release/Latest/autoconf262.tbz' by URL
```

My next question is regarding the next dependency gcc34. Is this the version I should be installing? I also seem to have a version of gcc installed but I assume this is not the same or too old.


```
# whereis gcc
gcc: /usr/bin/gcc /usr/share/man/man1/gcc.1.gz
# pkg_info | grep gcc
#
```

Sorry if these are stupid questions but I'm still a big newb and looking forward to getting back into things.

Cheers.

Fatman


----------



## Fatman (Jul 18, 2011)

I installed all the dependencies via ports and everything went through smoothly following the wiki steps.


----------



## dave (Jul 27, 2012)

I am getting the following output when I try to start net/freeswitch after a fresh install via ports on FreeBSD 9


```
$ sudo service freeswitch start
Starting freeswitch.
Error: stacksize 65536 is too large: run ulimit -s 240 from your shell before starting the application.
auto-adjusting stack size for optimal performance...
1044 Backgrounding.
```

The service claims to be backgrounding but does not actually start, and there are no relevant logs.


```
$ sudo -u freeswitch ulimit -s
65536
```


```
$ uname -a
FreeBSD freeswitch.local 9.0-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p3 #0: Tue Jun 12 01:47:53 UTC 2012
root@i386-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------

